# Threatened species hatches on Threatened Species Day



## expansa1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi, Just thought I'd post a couple of pics of another soon to be endangered Turtle from the Mary River hatching out today which just happens to be on National Threatened Species Day! They are Southern-snapping turtles (Elseya albagula) 
These guys are not incubated anywhere else in the world as the incubation technique is a little difficult.


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats Awesome !


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 7, 2007)

How delightful!! Obviously they know what's going on - hatched on the right day. Shame there isn't more that can be done to save these little guys...


----------



## expansa1 (Sep 7, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> How delightful!! Obviously they know what's going on - hatched on the right day. Shame there isn't more that can be done to save these little guys...



Hi Serenaphoenix,
Just noticed that you live in Qld. Tonight at 7.30pm on the ABC show 'Stateline' there is a story on the endangered Mary River turtle and the Mary River.

Regards,

Craig


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll keep an eye open for the show too Craig, That is a beautiful photo of seeing the hatchlings. Must be so rewarding to see that after all the work you do with these turtles. Congrats.

Simone.


----------



## cris (Sep 7, 2007)

Great to see, i must admit i hadnt heard of national threatened species day before. They should make it a holiday, we have holidays for things much less important.

That first pic is cool.


----------



## expansa1 (Sep 7, 2007)

cris said:


> Great to see, i must admit i hadnt heard of national threatened species day before. They should make it a holiday, we have holidays for things much less important.
> That first pic is cool.



I agree!


----------



## expansa1 (Sep 7, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I'll keep an eye open for the show too Craig, That is a beautiful photo of seeing the hatchlings. Must be so rewarding to see that after all the work you do with these turtles. Congrats.
> Simone.



Cheers Simone!


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the pics craig, i have never actually seen a pic of the eggs hatching/fresh hatched. Is breeding difficult as with Elusor macrurus or is it just incubation the poses a problem?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice craig! doing a fantastic job as always!!!


----------



## mertle (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done on the babies! Good on you for getting it all right!


----------



## expansa1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hornet said:


> thanks for the pics craig, i have never actually seen a pic of the eggs hatching/fresh hatched. Is breeding difficult as with Elusor macrurus or is it just incubation the poses a problem?



Just the incubation that poses a problem Hornet.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## Hickson (Sep 8, 2007)

What is it about the incubation that makes it difficult?



Hix


----------



## expansa1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hix said:


> What is it about the incubation that makes it difficult?
> 
> Hix



Hi Hix,

The embryo's have to experience a diapause. Certain temperature at certain time of development.


Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Hickson (Sep 8, 2007)

I can see why most people wouldn't bother (or would be unsuccessful).

Well done!



Hix


----------



## mattmc (Sep 8, 2007)

congrats


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 8, 2007)

YAY ! southern snapping turtles 4 LIFE


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 8, 2007)

congrades on the hatchies can we get some pics pf the bubs havin a swim?


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 24, 2008)

Great photographs. Well done on a successful breeding.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 24, 2008)

well done.

they look awsome


----------



## diamonddan (Feb 24, 2008)

have you got any updated photos ? it would be nice to see how there coming on....


----------



## chilli (Feb 25, 2008)

doing a great job craig


----------

